# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Veshje popullore

## shigjeta

*Fustanella*

Veshje popullore burrash ne vise te ndryshme, ne *JUG* dhe *VERI*. Fustanella ka trajten e nje fundi te gjere, me shume kinde (pala) ne forme trapezi, te qepura se bashku e te mbledhura me rrudha te dendura tek beli. Copa ishte pelhure shtepiake e bardhe prej pambuku e liri. Kostumi me fustanelle perbehet nga kemisha, fustanella, tirqit/kalcet, brezi, jeleku dhe xhamadani. Luftetar te ndryshem kane veshur edhe fustanella te murme dhe te zeza. 
Fustanella eshte veshje qe i perket nje kohe shume te vjeter. Dokumentohet te jete qe nga shek IV - III para eres sone, ne disa gjetje arkeologjike.

----------


## shigjeta

*Xhubleta*

Veshje tipike e grave ne Shqiperine Veriore, mbi lumin Drin, Nikaj-Merturi e Rugova, Malesi e Madhe dhe shqiptar te Malit te Zi. Xhubleta eshte nje fund ne trajte kembane, qe vjen i valezuar perfundi, sidomos ne pjesen e mbrapme. Behej nga nje numer i madh copash e rripash te ngushte shajaku, te vene horizontalisht dhe te nderthurrura me breza gajtanesh. Mbahet e varur ne supe me dy rripa te gjere. Ne shek. XVIII, xhubleta behej me shume ngjyra, por ngjyrat qe kane arritur ne ditet e sotme jane: te zeza per grate dhe bardh e zi per vajzat. Pjese te tjera te kostumit me xhublete jane: kraholine, xhoka, kerdhokla, paraniku, kallmat e shputat, etj. 
Xhubleta eshte me prejardhje te lashte. Paraqet ngjashmeri me veshjen e disa figurinave neolitike te gjetura ne Bosnje, por edhe ne vise te tjera te mesdheut, qe i perkasin mijevjecarit te dyte para eres sone dhe lidhen me qyteterimet e vjetera mesdhetare..

Nje veshje me xhublete ---->*KETU*

----------


## Veshtrusja

lol shume te lezecme ato kepucet si me xhufka  :ngerdheshje:  te figura e fustanelles ne jug

----------


## shigjeta

Dicka me shume per "kepucet me apo pa xhufka"  :buzeqeshje: 

Pjese perberese e veshjes popullore me tradite te vjeter dhe shtrirje mbare shqiptare. Llojet me te thjeshta beheshin prej nje cope te vetme lekure ne trajte katerkendeshi kenddrejte, buzet e se ciles rudheshin me retra lekure duke u afruar pas kembes e pastaj shtrengoheshin me gjalma prej leshi. Simbas menyres se si qepej maja, si viheshin rripat e gjuheza ose si thurej faqja e siperme e opinges e si zbukurohej ajo, dalloheshin variante te shumta: opinga lope, me retra, me gjuheze, opinga me perkresa, me tufeza, me xhufka, opinga me prroqe etj
Deshmite me te hershme arkeologjike per opingat u perkasin shek V-IV para eres sone dhe tregojne se ato kane qene nje element i kultures ilire, dhe dalloheshin qarte nga sandalet e tipit klasik greko-romak dhe me vone nga llaptiet tipike te popujve sllave.
Deshmi te mevonshme jane te shek XVI ne disa vepra te Onufrit. Opinga kane qene perhapur gjithashtu tek arbereshet e Greqise dhe te Italise

----------


## StormAngel

Pas Revysë së 33-të të veshjeve popullore në Strugë  

 Shporta përplot shpërblime e SHKA Burimet e Sharrit 

Veshja e nuses së fshatit Korritë të Malit të Thatë, e prezentuar nga Blerta Saiti, përbëhet nga 25 elemente. Me këtë veshje ajo u paraqit në mesin e afro 100 pjesëmarrësve nga të gjitha trojet e Maqedonisë dhe  mori shpërblimin e parë si veshje e femrës.- Me një përkushtim të gjatë gjurmues, kompletuam një veshje të nuses së Korritës, me kolorit të veçantë dhe vjetërsi të madhe, duke e prezentuar para një auditoriumi tejet kompetent, i cili diti edhe ta vlerësojë me notën e merituar,-na tha drejtuesi artistik i SHKA Burimet e Sharrit, Remzi Aliu 

Pjesëmarrja e anëtarëve të Shoqërisë Kulturo Artistike Burimet e Sharrit nga Tetova në Revynë e 33-të të veshjeve popullore, që u mbajt të shtunën në Strugë, u kurorëzua me sukses të plotë të veshjes së nuses në fshatin e largët Korritë të Malit të Thatë, që karakterizohet me një kolorit të veçantë dhe lashtësi nga kohërat më të moçme, na tha drejtuesi artistik i kësaj shoqërie më të re tetovare, z.Remzi Aliu.

Manifestimi kishte karakter garues dhe aty u prezantuan rreth 100 konkurrues me veshëmbathje të ndryshme nga mbarë Maqedonia, me pjesëmarrjen e të gjitha nacionaliteteve që jetojnë këtu,- na informoi drejtuesi artistik Aliu. 

Ne, vitin e kaluar e begatuam Revynë e 32-të me veshëmbathje nga tabani kulturo-etnologjik të Sharrit, ndërsa sivjet, u përcaktuam të dalim në anën tjetër të Pollogut të Poshtëm, në fshatin e largët të Malit të Thatë, Korrita. Atje bëmë një punë të gjatë hulumtuese, falë pensionistit Ziber Ziberi dhe bashkëshortes së tij dhe u përcaktuam që të dalim në konkurs në Revynë e 33-të të veshjeve popullore me veshjen karakteristike të Nuses dhe të Zotit të shtëpisë, që dallojnë nga të gjitha fshatrat e Malit të Thatë, të Sharrit dhe më gjerë.

-Cilat janë ata veçori që e bëjnë të pasur këtë veshëmbathje?

- Fshatrat e Malit të Thatë, siç është Korrita, Gurgurnica dhe Sellareva, kanë një pasuri të pashtershme shpirtërore që manifestohet sidomos në veshëmbathjen gjatë gëzimeve familjare. Ne me një përkushtim të veçantë u angazhuam që ta mbledhim pjesë për pjese e ta kompletojmë veshjen e nuses, që përbëhet nga 25 dekorime të ndryshme të veshëmbathjes solemne femërore, ku patëm edhe vështirësi të natyrave të ndryshme. Këtë e bëmë dhe siç shihet edhe në fotografinë që e ofrojmë, të anëtares sonë Blerta Saiti, e cila e mbajti në Revynë e 33-të të veshjeve popullore në Strugë, nga stolitë e ndryshme, duket vetëm fytyra e nuses, që është një karakteristikë tjetër e këtyre anëve. Kjo veshje dalloi si gjatë parakalimit tradicional nëpër rrugët e qytetit të të gjithë pjesëmarrësve, në sallën e Qendrës kuluturore të Strugës, ku u hap edhe ekspozita e veshjeve dhe trashëgimisë tjetër kulturore të popullsisë vllehe, e poashtu edhe para jurisë profesionale, e përbërë nga ekspertë dhe njohës të pasurive etnografike të Maqedonisë. Juria në fjalë, duke e bërë analizën e veçantë të të gjitha veshjeve të prezantuara në Revynë e 

33-të, u përcaktua që Veshja e nuses së Korritës të shpallet si më e mira dhe njëherit, duke e lavdëruar në mënyrë të veçantë edhe zonjën Ziberi që mori pjesë në këtë sihariq që vinte nga Korrita e largët,-thotë Remzi Aliu.

Në pyetjen tonë se pse u përcaktuan që nga Sharri të kalojnë në Malin e Thatë e të prezantohen me veshjen nga Korrita, z.Remzi Aliu e veçon punën hulumtuese që bëhet brenda SHKA Burimet e Sharrit edhe ndër fshatrat tjerë dhe si drejtues artistik në këtë shoqëri, veshëmbathja e nuses së Korritës dhe të zotit të shtëpisë, ishin një sfidë e re për punën e tij si vlerë dhe pasuri e veçantë shpirtërore dhe material që kërkon afirmim më të gjerë. Ne në këtë drejtim, do të punojmë edhe në të ardhmen, duke i kultivuar dhe prezantuar vlerat tona kudo ku i gjurmojmë dhe hetojmë si trashëgimi të pashtershme, na tha Remzi Aliu.

Hapjen zyrtare të këtij manifestimi e bëri përfaqësuesja e Ministrisë republikane të Kulturës, përndryshe përgjegjëse e sektorit për krijimtari artistike, Lindita Kadriu. Manifestimi i 33-të i veshjes popullore në Strugë është pasuruar edhe me program kulturo-artistik nga tabori i SHKA Burimete Sharrit, kur në pritje të rezultateve të Jurisë profesionale për çmimet e Revysë, para spektatorëve nga të gjitha viset e Maqedonisë, me këngët e tij është prezantuar rapsodi i po kësaj shoqërie Dashmir Saiti, cili u përshëndet me duartrokitje frenetike nga publiku.

Për SHKA Burimet e Sharrit shpërblimi i fituar në Strugë është i treti që është korrë gjatë këtij viti, që dëshmon se kjo shoqëri tashmë është duke i gjetur rrugët e vërteta të afirmimit si ansambël që kultivon vlera të pashtershme kulturore nga këto troje, të cilat sivjet do të gjejnë vend edhe në dy-tri festivale ndërkombëtare.

----------


## dodoni

Komuniteti Arbëresh zgjedh sot miss-in e vet ku juria do ti japë shumë rëndësi kostumit tradicional të rajonit italo-shqiptar që përfaqëson

Një miss arbëresh me kostum të artë


Shekulli

Spezzano Albanese- Zgjidhet sot në mbrëmje në Spezzano Albanese konkursi ndërajonal Miss Arbëresh. Edicioni i IX i këtij manifestimi përfshin karakteristikat ndërajonale me pjesëmarrjen e vajzave që vijnë nga komunitetet italo-shqiptare nga Siçilia, Pulia, Bazilikata dhe Molize. Këtë vit konkursi organizohet në qendrën më të madhe të dialektit shqip në Kalabri. Me garën e sotme, ku nuri i pjesëmarrëseve dhe magjia e traditave janë vendimtare, shoqëria e Spezzano Albanese-s ndjek tendencën e përmirësimit të kostumeve tradicionale festive femërore, të ashtuquajtura llambador (veshje e artë), një perlë autentike e kulturës materiale trashëguar nga pasardhësit e Skanderbeut, në Itali. Vajzat e reja pjesëmarrëse do të bëjnë një paradë, ashtu siç e kërkon rregulli i spektaklit, të veshura me kostume tradicionalë të mrekullueshëm dhe të rafinuar, nga secili vend që ato përfaqësojnë, që ndryshojnë në ngjyra në disa detaje zbukurimi, jo vetëm nga krahina në krahinë, por edhe nga njëri komunitet tek tjetri i të njëjtës provincë. Dhe do të jetë pikërisht bukuria e kostumit ajo që do të ndikojë në zgjedhjen e fitueses. 




14/08/2004

----------


## Qerim

http://www.tg0.it/articoli/2005/donnavenetica.jpg



Nje kostum karakteristik i lashte gruaje venete , nje popull qe presupozohet se ka qene ilir.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Xhubleten e kam shum perzemer e kam vesh disa her... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

*Guna*

Veshje dimri, ne forme manteli te gjere prej leshi, me menge dekorative (qe nuk visheshin) dhe me kapuç per koken. Njihej me disa emra: _gune çile_ (e dhirte) per barinjte, _gune larë_ ose _laroshe_, _tallagane_, _tamare_ etj
Te ngjashme nga funksioni dhe nga mateliali, por ne forme pelerine, ishin disa veshje te tjera dimri qe perdoreshin ne zona te ndryshme te vendit si: _bërruci e sharku_ ne Laberi, _japanxha_ e bardhe e burrave ne Kosove, _tallagani_ i grave ne Malesine e Madhe etj

----------


## pilu

une jam nga jugu do ti lutesha shigjetes te me tregoje diferencen ndermjet sharkut dhe berrucit ?

----------


## EncounterAL

Ne kete faqe web pashe veshje popullore per te cilat thuhet se jane nga trevat tona,
permenden Gjirokastra, Zagoria, Delvina, Dardha, etj.
http://www.acgart.gr/acg-collection/...A/TarA-art.htm

----------


## EncounterAL

Kjo foto eshte ne fleten nr. 41 te librit qe vijon:
--------------------------
Title : The conquest of Assyria: excavations in an antique land, 1840-1860 
Author :  Mogens Trolle Larsen 
Publisher : Routledge, 1996 
------------------------------
http://books.google.ca/books?id=jK8c...0dress&f=false

----------


## EncounterAL

Libri " Mélidona " ka Folklor Shqiptar. 
Nuk munda ta gjej. A mundet kush te na tregoje ? 

---------------------  Libri ------------------------

Titulli :  " Mélidona "
Autori : Schuré, Edouard :

Publ : Paris, Calmann Lévy, 1879 ; in-12, broché ; 
(2) feuillets (faux-titre, titre), 332 pages, (1) feuillet (table), couverture grise imprimée.

------------------------- Skeda -------------------------------http://www.marelibri.com/search/current.seam?maximumPrice=0.0&keywords=&firstResult=0&ISBN=&selectedDatasources=1021&quicksearch=melidona+d+ecosse+en+&l=en&matchTypeList=ALL&author=&title=&description=&minimumPrice=0.0&minimumYear=0&sorting=RELEVANCE&booksellerName=&ageFilter=ALL&keycodes=&pod=false&maximumYear=0&actionMethod=search%2Fcurrent.xhtml%3AsearchEngine  .quicksearch

----------


## shigjeta

*Veshja popullore myzeqare, drejt zhdukjes*

Veshja popullore myzeqare në Shqipëri, kjo pasuri e etnografisë kombëtare, po shkon drejt zhdukjes.
Sipas drejtuesve të muzeut, shkak për këtë është bërë mungesa e prodhuesve tradicionalë të kostumeve popullore.
Gjithashtu, po sipas tyre, problem mbetet edhe ruajtja e veshjeve, pasi nuk ka një pavijon të veçantë për etnografinë.

_Bota Sot_

----------


## [Asteroid]

Teme sensibilizuese. Te lumte Shigjeta

----------

